

Don't compare GNU/Linux with Windows or MacOS - they are not in the same game - Anon84
http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/columns/dont_compare_gnu_linux_windows_or_macos_they_are_not_same_game

======
Anon84
I'm not sure I would consider RMS a "marketing team"... he would be an
evangelist at best. And as far as a mission statement he's probably thinking
of something people can understand and relate to. Say something like "a PC in
every desk" and not a spiel about how you should prefer inferior software just
because it gives you the option of looking at/modifying the code... when 90%
of the users would never do that.

An analogy I've heard used several times. Proprietary software is like a tea
set. There are differences in quality and features and it's limited in its use
(you probably don't want to use your tea set to cook rice). FLOSS is like a
piece of clay... sure, you can use it to build a better tea set, and it can
even come already shaped like one that you just have to cook, but most of the
times you're buying a tea set because you just want to drink tea.

heh... just $.02 on it.

------
baha_man
'There is no free software marketing team, no advertising budget, no "mission
statement". Free software and GNU/Linux are simply there.'

The author is using the term 'GNU/Linux' but appears not to have heard of
Richard Stallman.

